# 'He didn't appear stressed': Reporter recounts his chance encounter with Oswald



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2014)

A young journalist had the run-in of his career on the day of President Kennedy's assassination but he didn't even know it.
Pierce Allman was a rookie reporter when he accidentally ran into Lee Harvey Oswald in the moments immediately after President Kennedy was shot.
'He didn't appear stressed in any way,' Allman said of Oswald.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-chance-encounter-just-seconds-shot-JFK.html


----------

